# Husky 323L straight shaft trimmer



## woodlandcammies (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok gents,
Im working on a friends 323L thats about 8 years old... He was complaining that he could get it to stay running, so I did the usual, tore down and dunked the carb, new gaskets, replaced the rotted fuel lines and primer bulb, new spark plug, standard tune up for old equipment.
Thing ran like a champ when I op-tested it prior to return (Ran it for about twenty minutes and various throttle positions and loading, no issues)
Here comes the fun part- gave it back to him, and within thirty minutes it bogged down and just died. Did some investigating, and it seems like its flooding, and washing the plug. I drained the tank, tore down the carb... AGAIN... cleaned the plug (and even swapped another new plug in) and still cant it to start. plug is wet when I try to start it. Clean the plug off, go to crank, wet plug. 
I looked down the intake when I pulled the carb, no scoring on the cylinder walls or piston that I could notice, plus even though I dont have my compression tester here, I did do the finger method and it forced my hand off the spark plug hole (which doesnt tell me much)
Any ideas?


----------



## GlynnC (Apr 4, 2017)

Remove plug, turn it so that plug hole faces down, pull starter rope about 20 times to clear out any flooding. Spray a little starter fluid in hole, replace plug and sparkplug wire and see if it will fire. If it fires, you have a fuel problem--try adjusting carb. If it doesn't fire, it may have a bad coil.


----------



## woodlandcammies (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks, Ill try that this weekend when I get back into port.


----------

